#  >  > Programming, Development, Design, Technical Discussion >  >  > Technology and Design Forum >  >  > Designing >  >  Can you guys give me some tips to make text sharper in Photoshop?

## Bhavya

Hello Friends,

As a newbie I am not an expert in either in image design or Photoshop. 
I am still struggling making text sharper in Photoshop.


Do you guys give me some tips to make text sharper in Photoshop?



Thank You!

----------


## jackshanan

Create the text in illustrater then paste it in Photoshop

----------


## Bhavya

> Create the text in illustrater then paste it in Photoshop


Thank You for sharing this information.I will try this method.

----------

